# Where is the IR receiver on TiVo Roamio box? (re: universal remote control)



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm using a universal remote control that I'd like to use to control my TiVo Roamio but I need to stick an IR blaster on the TiVo Roamio Pro.

Where is the IR receiver on the Roamio box?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sofakng said:


> I'm using a universal remote control that I'd like to use to control my TiVo Roamio but I need to stick an IR blaster on the TiVo Roamio Pro.
> 
> Where is the IR receiver on the Roamio box?


Much information:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10281697#post10281697


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

